# loose tenon stock



## dribron (Jul 19, 2010)

I want too make my own loose tenon stock. So for 3/8" tenons will a 1/4" roundover be okay or should I buy a 3/16" roundover bit?


Thanks in sdvance, _Duane


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

dribron said:


> I want too make my own loose tenon stock. So for 3/8" tenons will a 1/4" roundover be okay or should I buy a 3/16" roundover bit?
> 
> Thanks in sdvance, _Duane


Either would work, the 3/16" might be better for small projects. But if you had both, you have a variety. You might decide to go to 3/8" later for larger ones. You can practice with the mortises with using a good brad point drill bit, or a forstner bit.










 







.


----------



## Visions (Jun 16, 2011)

I agree with Cabinetman, the more options you have bit wise, the better off you'll be. 

For cutting loose tenon stock, I normally take the tenon stock thickness, divide it in half and use that number for my round-over bit.

So for 1/2" I use 1/4", 3/8" is 3/16", and so on. 

But that's only when you match the bit diameter to the mortise you are cutting.
If you use, say, a 1/4" router bit to cut a 5/16" mortise making multiple passes, than the ends of the mortise won't be perfect half-rounds, and you will need to adjust the round-over bit to suit the mortise.

Practice is a good way to figure out what will work in different situations. Keeping some scrap on hand comes in really handy for that. I always make a test cut in scrap before I cut into my project, it's saved me more than once.
Wayne


----------



## dribron (Jul 19, 2010)

Thanks alot guy's... I have 1/4, 1/2, and 3/8" roundover bits... I will need to pick up a 3/16 next time I am out. 

With our current heat wave I am in no hurry to step into my garage... lol


----------

